# Overhead Tracks?



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

zdoes anyone have any good ideas of any type of track I could fasten overhead to attach rollers to and hang bodybags from it? I want t be able to move the bodybags around like in a butcher shop. I cant seem to find anything like this without spending big bucks? Any ideas?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What about garage door tracks?


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> What about garage door tracks?


That was the first thought that came to my mind.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

a slow-moving axworthy, perhaps?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

How about the tracks for sliding closet doors?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Does it have to be a track? 

How about a chain or rope attached to your prop and have a ring at the top or loop it around a piece of pipe or something that's suspended from the ceiling.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

I would do PVC, with rings, you may just be able to slide them back and forth between supports, but the idea will be there.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, shower curtain rings on PVC would be the cheapest way to go.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

A pulley clothes line system shouldn't cost to much. I have been looking at these.

http://cgi.ebay.com/115803-5-5-Rust...0?hash=item29fdf02496&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

anybody happen to have a how to on how to create a like clear body bag that looks like a body is inside?????

thanks to anyone with any ideas!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

HauntedAcresManor said:


> anybody happen to have a how to on how to create a like clear body bag that looks like a body is inside?????
> 
> thanks to anyone with any ideas!!!!


I don't have a "how to" but I use Bluckys, modified with entrials via Great Stuff, blood, and put them in some bags that I get from the dry cleaners. Add blood to the bag, or just put enough on your skellie, and it will drip down the bag, hoist the bag up to whatever height, and enjoy.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

HauntedAcresManor said:


> anybody happen to have a how to on how to create a like clear body bag that looks like a body is inside?????
> 
> thanks to anyone with any ideas!!!!


Dave the Dead posted a cheap and effective technique for "Budget Bodies" here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry!! I like the clothesline pulley idea, but with anchoring the line secure and taut after threading it through the pulleys. Each body bag could be suspended from its own pulley with the pulley kind of upside down.


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

If you plan to have a few bodies, I think most clothesline or even PVC approaches would be too weak and sag too much.

Sometimes you can get pretty long sections of pipe made for chainlink fences...but it is heavy, and if above needs to be secured very well for safety.

One reason that wheel/tracks systems are nice versus a loop over a rod, is you can then connect the track to support braces along the way - and the wheel rides along without obstruction. Look around the hardware stores for anything in a J shape, where a wheel can ride down in the crook, while the side is connected to supports along the way. Again heavy, but look in the electrical section (by the conduit) they have long rod brackets that might work.

For body bags, I found some clear plastic clothes bags at the dollar store. They are for like putting over tops of clothes you wish to store for a while. They are not full body length...but hanging corpses could be scaled without any negative impact.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

With the pulleys you can use a small steel cable if you need. Those are heavy duty, not the wall world brand. They would handle real bodies.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas.....we are going to utilize about 30 bodybags suspended in our room. The idea is to have them on a track and fastened to each other and have them moved back and forth on the track by a garage door opener. I believe the garage door track will work, but what kind of pulleys can you use to attach the bodys too. They weigh in excess of maybe 15-20 pounds a piece? Also, any ideas on attaching them together so they can be pushed and pulled like on a conveyor? Thanks again for the ides! We are using mops, hung upside down from the hook end and the Mop head is bunched up and taped into a ball using a foam wig head, then we use chicken wire arouind the mop and pool noodles for arms and legs, then add clothes and blood and voila, body bag tha looks real and has that really heavy feel when you walk into them........thanks again for the ideas. let me know if anyone wants to see pictures of all these bodies!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

What you need is a barn door rail. It is a c channel with what looks like a roller skate inside that the door hangs from.

http://www.doityourself.com/invt/5902440

http://www.hardwareworld.com/Barn-Door-Hardware-cIRUC1J.aspx


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

It is funny that you posted that about the box rails.....we went out to Lowes yesterday and bought 36 feet of this exact type of rail! it is heavy duty! we also bought 8 trolleys to attach the bodys to.....Thanks for the input. This is exactly what I was looking for......it will work perfect, it is very expensive however....should sound cool too! I will post a pic when its done!


----------



## toniwithaneye (Aug 10, 2009)

Hahaha I just asked this same question. Here's the awesome answer I received:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6206&highlight=foam+bodies


----------

